# Migranti: L'italia li va a prendere direttamente in Libia



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2017)

Guardando il video, che trovate al secondo post, ho scoperto novità allucinanti.

Nel video, attravverso l'utilizzo del servizio a pagamento che offre il sito marine traffic, vengono mostrati i percorsi effettuati dalle navi italiane per soccorrere i migranti. I vari dettagli tecnici sono spiegati bene nel video.

La sostanza qual'è? 

Le navi italiane non salvano nessun cavolo di migrante nei pressi della Sicilia, *ma li vanno a prendere direttamente a pochi km dalle coste libiche* per portarli poi qua. Cosa totalmente diversa dalla descrizione che viene effettuata dai vari media di informazione. Tra l'altro questo fatto implica che l'Italia potrebbe far sbarcare queste persone nei porti più vicini, che ovviamente non risiedono in Italia, visto che li prendono a uno sputo di distanza dalla Libia

Guardate il video, è fatto bene, documentato e ben spiegato. Vengono citati dati reali e non fuffa.

Tra l'altro è davvero breve


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>



Santo dio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Marzo 2017)

Bravissimo. Credo sia inattaccabile quello che dice. Ha portato fatti e prove.
Siamo un paese senza futuro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Marzo 2017)

Se almeno lo farebbero veramente per umanità,
invece creano disperati in quelle zone per poi poterli esportare in europa e creare ulteriori disperati,
la si usano le bombe, da noi tasse e precariato... tutto fa global


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. Credo sia inattaccabile quello che dice. Ha portato fatti e prove.
> Siamo un paese senza futuro



Ha fatto quello che dovrebbe fare un qualunque giornalista normale, neanche serio o importante, ma NORMALE. Andare a fondo, cercare la verità, porsi delle domande ecc...



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se almeno lo farebbero veramente per umanità,
> invece creano disperati in quelle zone per poi poterli esportare in europa e creare ulteriori disperati,
> la si usano le bombe, da noi tasse e precariato... tutto fa global



Ormai si è creato un business assurdo della carità. L'altro giorno in tv, oltre alla miriade di spot che chiedono soldi per i bimbi africani è sopraggiunta una novità!
Adotta un bambino ITALIANO, in difficoltà. Dona 15 euro al mese per le famiglie italiane con problemi ecc...

Ma dove caspita stiamo andando??? Ma lo Stato a che minchia serve a sto punto? E ste associazioni possibile che siano così avide di soldi? Bombardamenti continui per chiedere soldi. Peggio degli accattoni. Come dici tu, fosse veramente per umanità sto bombardamento. Si arriverà a un punto tale che ci sarà un rigetto fisiologico e le persone non vorranno più aiutare nessuno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2017)

L'analisi è parziale. Il traffico di essere umani inizia dall'Africa sub sahariana. I percorsi sono tutti costellati da punti di ristoro e alloggio, organizzati dalle 'associazioni no-profit' sovvenzionate dai governi occidentali (dalle nostre tasse) e da magnati pseudo-umanitari come Soros. Non è una migrazione spontanea, gli si raccontano favolette e li si spingono a muoversi, dando anche denaro. Tra l'altro una buona percentuale è costituita da criminali, indesiderati nei loro Paesi, che non vedono l'ora di liberarsene, e che sanno che qui è il loro paradiso del crimine.
L'attraversamento del Mediterraneo è solo una tappa, e il loro trasporto non è straordinario o di emergenza, è tutto pianificato.
E chi organizza il tutto è a capo dei mass-media e dei governi. Gli stessi che hanno in mano la finanza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'analisi è parziale. Il traffico di essere umani inizia dall'Africa sub sahariana. I percorsi sono tutti costellati da punti di ristoro e alloggio, organizzati dalle 'associazioni no-profit' sovvenzionate dai governi occidentali (dalle nostre tasse) e da magnati pseudo-umanitari come Soros. Non è una migrazione spontanea, gli si raccontano favolette e li si spingono a muoversi, dando anche denaro. Tra l'altro una buona percentuale è costituita da criminali, indesiderati nei loro Paesi, che non vedono l'ora di liberarsene, e che sanno che qui è il loro paradiso del crimine.
> L'attraversamento del Mediterraneo è solo una tappa, e il loro trasporto non è straordinario o di emergenza, è tutto pianificato.
> E chi organizza il tutto è a capo dei mass-media e dei governi. Gli stessi che hanno in mano la finanza.



su questo non possiamo che andare d'accordo.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Marzo 2017)

Pure i morti in mare sono finti. Adesso cerco un video e lo posto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2017)

Ma sto ragazzo è un pò sempliciotto e ingenuo... C'è un mega-business orchestrato, i mass media collusi, i governi e le ong pure... Ma, bada ben bada ben bada ben, NON C'E' NESSUN COMPLOTTO! LOooL


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma sto ragazzo è un pò sempliciotto e ingenuo... C'è un mega-business orchestrato, i mass media collusi, i governi e le ong pure... Ma, bada ben bada ben bada ben, NON C'E' NESSUN COMPLOTTO! LOooL



Comunque si punta molto il dito verso l'immigrazione musulmana, perchè più vistosa, ma stiamo attenti che quella cinese, ucraina e sud americana sono altrettanto scandalose.
I cinesi stanno ammazzando la nostra media borghesia, ormai tutti i negozi di medio livello sono cinesi, e per accordi commerciali i primi 3 anni non pagano tasse, poi chiudono l'attività e la riaprono.
Invece, questo lo so direttamente, sono stati presi accordi per egevolare l'entrata di malavita latina in Italia, perfino gli stessi sud americani già residenti qui sono molto arrabiati, tanti erano inizialmente scappati proprio da questi malfattori...

Ma dove vogliono andare a parare?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2017)

Che Trump ci aiuti.


----------



## Doctore (9 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma sto ragazzo è un pò sempliciotto e ingenuo... C'è un mega-business orchestrato, i mass media collusi, i governi e le ong pure... Ma, bada ben bada ben bada ben, NON C'E' NESSUN COMPLOTTO! LOooL



Diciamo che c'e una via di mezzo...
C'e una un immigrazione inevitabile e qualcuno che non vuole regolamentare questo fenomeno per scopi interessi conosciuti e altri sconosciuti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma sto ragazzo è un pò sempliciotto e ingenuo... C'è un mega-business orchestrato, i mass media collusi, i governi e le ong pure... Ma, bada ben bada ben bada ben, NON C'E' NESSUN COMPLOTTO! LOooL



Non è per nulla ingenuo, anzi. Se metti le cose in questi termini vieni subito screditato, nonostante porti prove e dati oggettivi a supporto della tua tesi.
Già mi vedevo i commenti: Complottaro, scii chimichiiii, eh i rettiliani ecc... E' il modo più semplice per stroncare le discussioni e non ci si può fare niente.

Questo ragazzo è stato esemplare, è inattacabile sotto qualsiasi punto di vista.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2017)

vabbè ma son cose risapute da tempo. Non se ne parla perché la vulgata impone di recitare il mantra dell'accoglienza


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2017)

L'immigrazione clandestina è prima di tutto un business. Quindi non stupiamoci di qualunque schifezza dietro di essa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'immigrazione clandestina è prima di tutto un business. Quindi non stupiamoci di qualunque schifezza dietro di essa.



Il business qui è l'ultima cosa invece. Cosa si pensa se no, che partano dalla Nigeria per la volontà di qualche impresario di una coop, che fanno, comandno il Mondo quattro ********** di una coop italiana?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè ma son cose risapute da tempo. Non se ne parla perché la vulgata impone di recitare il mantra dell'accoglienza



Esatto. Come si taceva sull'immigrazione dall'Albania che erano in realtà espulsioni di criminali. Idem per la Tunisia che svuotò le carceri e ci riempì i barconi. E si sono riempite le nostre di carceri, guardacaso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Diciamo che c'e una via di mezzo...
> C'e una un immigrazione inevitabile e qualcuno che non vuole regolamentare questo fenomeno per scopi interessi conosciuti e altri sconosciuti.



Sì, anzi, ammesso che ci sia il complotto (per me evidentissimo) questi non devono dare ordini tutti i santi i giorni. Col tempo sono riusciti a plasmare le persone, che ormai agiscono autonomamente, sono bot umani. Questi non vanno guidati, la Boldrini ne è un esempio, uscita dalle UN come un ultimate bot bello e pronto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è per nulla ingenuo, anzi. Se metti le cose in questi termini vieni subito screditato, nonostante porti prove e dati oggettivi a supporto della tua tesi.
> Già mi vedevo i commenti: Complottaro, scii chimichiiii, eh i rettiliani ecc... E' il modo più semplice per stroncare le discussioni e non ci si può fare niente.
> 
> Questo ragazzo è stato esemplare, è inattacabile sotto qualsiasi punto di vista.



Sarà poco opportuno dire subito tutta la verità, ma non ne sono convinto. Per me non doveva dare la sua opinione (non c'è complotto) che era superflua, non dovuta.
Poi un'altra cosa, lui si è bevuto la storia dei 4000 neuro per espulsione di un solo immigrato. Quindi espellerli tutti sarebbe una cifra spaventosa. A parte che a mantenerli qui sarebbe più costoso cmq. E' una cag.ata pazzesca. In quella cifra, fasulla, presa non si sa da dove, ci sono sicuramente delle spese processuali. E' ovvio che un rimpatrio programmato, anche con aerei, non costerebbe così. Sarebbe anche meno di un volo civile.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Marzo 2017)

Anche io andrei a prenderli volentieri in Libia...anche solo per assicurarmi che i buchi sullo scafo siano fatti per bene


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2017)

Visto il video. In ogni caso il Corriere della Sera si conferma giornale delle bufale, altro che Libero. Complimenti al ragazzo per l'impegno e per aver documentato con le prove cose risapute dai più informati e a Mario Giordano per il libro Profugopoli, tra l'altro pochi giorni fa ho messo il topic sul libro che ha fatto sui vitalizi "Vampiri". A breve li comprerò. 



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il business qui è l'ultima cosa invece. Cosa si pensa se no, che partano dalla Nigeria per la volontà di qualche impresario di una coop, che fanno, comandno il Mondo quattro ********** di una coop italiana?


In italia così funziona. E lo dice anche il video.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In italia così funziona. E lo dice anche il video.



Si conosceva già il business delle coop dietro l'accoglienza. Ma questo non è il motivo motore dell'invasione, ne è solo un apparato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sarà poco opportuno dire subito tutta la verità, ma non ne sono convinto. Per me non doveva dare la sua opinione (non c'è complotto) che era superflua, non dovuta.
> Poi un'altra cosa, lui si è bevuto la storia dei 4000 neuro per espulsione di un solo immigrato. Quindi espellerli tutti sarebbe una cifra spaventosa. A parte che a mantenerli qui sarebbe più costoso cmq. E' una cag.ata pazzesca. In quella cifra, fasulla, presa non si sa da dove, ci sono sicuramente delle spese processuali. E' ovvio che un rimpatrio programmato, anche con aerei, non costerebbe così. Sarebbe anche meno di un volo civile.



Il fatto è che un video come questo può avere un impatto mediatico reale, un video di un altro tipo verrebbe immediatamente catalogato come immondizia. Se inizi a fare qualunque altro tipo di considerazioni perdi già in partenza. Io sarei già felice che la gente recepisse il semplice messaggio che ha lanciato. Quello spezzone di 1 minuto in cui si vedono i tracciati delle navi italiane che vanno a prendere i clandestini direttamente in Libia e non nei pressi della Sicilia è potentissimo a livello di impatto. Soprattutto pensando a quel pirla di Gentiloni che parla del mago merlino...



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Visto il video. In ogni caso il Corriere della Sera si conferma giornale delle bufale, altro che Libero. Complimenti al ragazzo per l'impegno e per aver documentato con le prove cose risapute dai più informati e a Mario Giordano per il libro Profugopoli, tra l'altro pochi giorni fa ho messo il topic sul libro che ha fatto sui vitalizi "Vampiri". A breve li comprerò.
> 
> 
> In italia così funziona. E lo dice anche il video.



L'Italia diciamo che è connivente a una situazione più ampia e il malaffare diffuso nello Stato ci mette dentro il carico da 90 per aggravare in maniera folle questo problema. Ancora non mi capacito di come si possa rovinare un intero paese per soldi. La cosa drammatica è questa. La classe dirigente può rubare i soldi in tanti modi e allo stesso tempo migliorare la nazione. Può sembrare un paradosso, ma è così. Ci sono modi e modi. Questi invece sono il peggio del peggio. Capre indegne che spolpano e distruggono tutto peggio delle cavallette.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si conosceva già il business delle coop dietro l'accoglienza. Ma questo non è il motivo motore dell'invasione, ne è solo un apparato.


Sicuramente.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2017)

Comunque sto ragazzo mi piace, sto video lo concordo in pieno.





Indirizzato a coloro che dicono "eh l'Islam è una religione pacificahhahahah".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Marzo 2017)

C'era un video sui reali viaggi delle navi da inizio Dicembre






Sto ragazzo non ha scoperto nulla, poteva risparmiarsi i soldi e citare questo link.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

L'hanno intervistato oggi a Striscia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'hanno intervistato oggi a Striscia.




Ho letto su internet. Pare che i politici intervistati abbiano fatto figure allucinanti davanti all'evidenza, non ho visto il servizio però, quindi vado per sentito dire.
Intanto il ragazzo ha già iniziato a beccarsi gli insulti, soprattutto nel video sull'islam, è pieno di insulti. Gente che gli da del *******, dell'ignorante ecc... Me lo immaginavo. 

[MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION]

Come vedi il ragazzo è molto più scaltro di quel che sembra, il video ormai è diventato talmente virale che è finito in tv. Manca poco e diventerà un caso mediatico anche nei media classici. Avesse fatto in altro modo non se lo sarebbe inculato nessuno


----------



## Miro (11 Marzo 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto su internet. Pare che i politici intervistati abbiano fatto figure allucinanti davanti all'evidenza, non ho visto il servizio però, quindi vado per sentito dire.
> Intanto il ragazzo ha già iniziato a beccarsi gli insulti, soprattutto nel video sull'islam, è pieno di insulti. Gente che gli da del *******, dell'ignorante ecc... Me lo immaginavo.
> 
> [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION]
> ...



Nel video sull'Islam ha detto varie inesatezze ed omissioni.


----------



## Doctore (11 Marzo 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Nel video sull'Islam ha detto varie inesatezze ed omissioni.



tipo?


----------



## Miro (11 Marzo 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> tipo?



Non ha fatto alcun riferimento ai problemi della traduzione ed interpretazione del Corano, di cui non esiste una sola "versione" ma più interpretazioni accettate o seguite; secondo, non ha fatto alcun accenno all'interpretazione della Sharia che anche qui è stata sottoposta nel corso dei secoli a vari processi di interpretazione che hanno portato alla creazione di più scuole giuridiche e quindi di diversi "gradi" di severità dell'islam e delle pene in genere; ha voluto dare un'idea di Islam "cattivo" quando fondamentalmente lo stesso cristianesimo nel corso della sua storia ha visto guerre, persecuzioni, eccidi (anche e soprattutto interni al cristianesimo stesso) e quant'altro "in nome della fede".
Io credo che la discriminante, quando si parla di Islam, è che noi la vediamo con "occhi moderni",etichettando l'Islam come primitivo, incivile, barbaro eccetera dimentandoci però che per arrivare a questa condizione di modernismo sono serviti circa 1800 anni, illuminismo e rivoluzioni per avere finalmente il predominio del diritto civile su quello canonico; l'Islam non ha ancora fatto questo balzo in avanti e credo che serviranno ancora vari decenni di discussione teologica per arrivare ad un equilibrio tra i vari Stati e l'Islam.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2017)

Video già ampiamente smentito, pieno e ricco di imprecisioni. Ma probabilmente fa successo perché é quello che la maggior parte della gente vuole sentirsi dire: che c'è un'invasione e che l'immigrato ci toglie il lavoro. Il risentimento che c'è qua dentro è enorme.


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che la discriminante, quando si parla di Islam, è che noi la vediamo con "occhi moderni",etichettando l'Islam come primitivo, incivile, barbaro eccetera dimentandoci però che per arrivare a questa condizione di modernismo sono serviti circa 1800 anni, illuminismo e rivoluzioni per avere finalmente il predominio del diritto civile su quello canonico; l'Islam non ha ancora fatto questo balzo in avanti e credo che serviranno ancora vari decenni di discussione teologica per arrivare ad un equilibrio tra i vari Stati e l'Islam.



E quindi dobbiamo accettare tutto aspettando che cambino (che poi non è proprio detto che cambino nello stesso senso del cristianesimo)?
Puoi anche avere ragione sul lunghissimo termine ma poi alla fine si convive OGGI è non tra 200 anni e non si può chiudere li occhi dicendo che tanto cambieranno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto alcun riferimento ai problemi della traduzione ed interpretazione del Corano, di cui non esiste una sola "versione" ma più interpretazioni accettate o seguite; secondo, non ha fatto alcun accenno all'interpretazione della Sharia che anche qui è stata sottoposta nel corso dei secoli a vari processi di interpretazione che hanno portato alla creazione di più scuole giuridiche e quindi di diversi "gradi" di severità dell'islam e delle pene in genere; ha voluto dare un'idea di Islam "cattivo" quando fondamentalmente lo stesso cristianesimo nel corso della sua storia ha visto guerre, persecuzioni, eccidi (anche e soprattutto interni al cristianesimo stesso) e quant'altro "in nome della fede".
> Io credo che la discriminante, quando si parla di Islam, è che noi la vediamo con "occhi moderni",etichettando l'Islam come primitivo, incivile, barbaro eccetera dimentandoci però che per arrivare a questa condizione di modernismo sono serviti circa 1800 anni, illuminismo e rivoluzioni per avere finalmente il predominio del diritto civile su quello canonico; l'Islam non ha ancora fatto questo balzo in avanti e credo che serviranno ancora vari decenni di discussione teologica per arrivare ad un equilibrio tra i vari Stati e l'Islam.



Ci sono diverse versioni ma si somigliano, non sono diametralmente opposte, sono tutte demoniache.
Ma ammesso che l' Islam non sia demoniaco e che possa pian piano fare questo "balzo in avanti", se oggi è primitivo questa è una ragione sufficiente per vietarlo, oppure dobbiamo subirlo nella speranza che cambi? 
Ma il Cristianesimo e l'Islam valgono in quanto assolute e immutabili, la loro validità Non consiste nello stare al passo coi tempi. Dal Concilio Vaticano II per esempio la Chiesa non è più la stessa, infatti si parla di sedevacantismo e/o di eresia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto su internet. Pare che i politici intervistati abbiano fatto figure allucinanti davanti all'evidenza, non ho visto il servizio però, quindi vado per sentito dire.
> Intanto il ragazzo ha già iniziato a beccarsi gli insulti, soprattutto nel video sull'islam, è pieno di insulti. Gente che gli da del *******, dell'ignorante ecc... Me lo immaginavo.
> 
> [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION]
> ...



Ok, son contento che possa smuovere qualcosa. Mi stupisce che tra i partiti non ci sia nessuno che abbia fatto una ricerca simile. O avvalersi di quelle già esistenti, come il video che ho messo prima. Purtroppo si limitano a fare chiacchiericcio nei dibattiti televisivi come se fossero a Uomini e Donne, sono ingolfati dai format.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ok, son contento che possa smuovere qualcosa. Mi stupisce che tra i partiti non ci sia nessuno che abbia fatto una ricerca simile. O avvalersi di quelle già esistenti, come il video che ho messo prima. Purtroppo si limitano a fare chiacchiericcio nei dibattiti televisivi come se fossero a Uomini e Donne, sono ingolfati dai format.



Considera che il video ha raggiunto 2 milioni di visualizzazioni su Facebook. E' stato estremamente bravo. Qualcuno ha anche tradotto il video in inglese e ho visto che l'hanno ripreso anche su siti esteri. Ha fatto un video semplice in modo tale da rendere chiara ed evidente una certa situazione.

La cosa divertente è leggere siti che provano a smentire il video, cosa nei fatti impossibile perché le cose dette sono vere, cosa ribadita pure negli articoli in questione, il che fa sorridere . Si arrampincano su maree di fuffa e giri di parole per cercare di smontare il ragazzo, ma certe cose sono inattaccabili.

Li vanno a prendere a pochi km dalla Libia, fatto vero, mentre la maggioranza dei media dice che li prendono nel canale di Sicilia. Basta solo questo. E' vero. Ogni altra considerazione è inutile. Se è tutto normale, per quale motivo c'è bisogno di dire in tv e nei giornali che li prendono nei pressi della Sicilia?

Il solo fatto che siano partiti all'arrembaggio per smontarlo ti fa capire cosa sarebbe successo se avesse posto il video in altri termini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Video già ampiamente smentito, pieno e ricco di imprecisioni. Ma probabilmente fa successo perché é quello che la maggior parte della gente vuole sentirsi dire: che c'è un'invasione e che l'immigrato ci toglie il lavoro. Il risentimento che c'è qua dentro è enorme.



Chi l'ha smentito? Che imprecisioni ci sono? Chiedo soltanto.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha smentito? Che imprecisioni ci sono? Chiedo soltanto.


ti mando messaggio privato


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> ti mando messaggio privato



Sarebbe interessante scriverlo per tutti piutieto che in mp. Pure io vorrei sapere.
Comunque se preferisci scrivere solo in MP io sono interessato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha smentito? Che imprecisioni ci sono? Chiedo soltanto.



Se le smentite sono tipo quelle di Vice c'è da ridere 

Articolo che si intitola con "La verità sul video dei migranti", lasciando presagire che fossero solo invenzioni e falsità quelle dette nel video per concludersi con questa supercazzola che rasenta la perfezione 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Se cerchi su internet trovi l'articolo completo


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2017)

Ai tempi del fascismo una roba del genere sarebbe stata intollerabile, anche un ******* capirebbe che non ci possiamo permettere di fare entrare continuamente finti rifugiati di guerra che fanno leva sulla minima imbecillata per essere presi dentro ad ogni costo.
Ma la tutela dello stato? del cittadino? non conta nulla?
E dire che basterebbe veramente poco per fermare il fenomeno, continui a fare controlli e a riportare indietro le navi, prima o poi qualcuno si stanca, se non si stanca fai atterrare i "migranti" e affondi tutto; prossima volta che parte qualcuno e si avvicina alle coste italiane li affondi direttamente, chi è qui "in attesa" dovrà essere spedito indietro a proprie spese altrimenti si riorganizzano i "barconi" e a poco a poco si rimandando indietro tutti, senza ulteriori spese, una volta atterrati i barconi vengono affondati o resi inutilizzabili.
E' tutta una questione di abitudine, appena l'abitudine diventerà non sbarcare più cesserà il fenomeno o quanto meno sarà più controllato.
Bisogna mettersi in testa che questi continui sbarchi sono un danno economico mica indifferente ed è perfettamente controllabile se solo si volesse.
Se a qualcuno non sta bene possono fare il giro largo.


----------



## Miro (15 Marzo 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> E quindi dobbiamo accettare tutto aspettando che cambino (che poi non è proprio detto che cambino nello stesso senso del cristianesimo)?
> Puoi anche avere ragione sul lunghissimo termine ma poi alla fine si convive OGGI è non tra 200 anni e non si può chiudere li occhi dicendo che tanto cambieranno.





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ci sono diverse versioni ma si somigliano, non sono diametralmente opposte, sono tutte demoniache.
> Ma ammesso che l' Islam non sia demoniaco e che possa pian piano fare questo "balzo in avanti", se oggi è primitivo questa è una ragione sufficiente per vietarlo, oppure dobbiamo subirlo nella speranza che cambi?
> Ma il Cristianesimo e l'Islam valgono in quanto assolute e immutabili, la loro validità Non consiste nello stare al passo coi tempi. Dal Concilio Vaticano II per esempio la Chiesa non è più la stessa, infatti si parla di sedevacantismo e/o di eresia.



Ci sono passaggi del Corano che letti in determinati modi significano una cosa ma anche il suo esatto contrario; anche una qualsiasi frase in lingua araba ha bisogno di essere riletta bene almeno una seconda volta per capirne il significato, visto che senza vocalizzazione esistono parole (come i participi) che si scrivono allo stesso modo ma che hanno significati opposti, così come i participi in italiano tanto per dire.
Non è un caso infatti che dallo stesso testo Coranico (che per inciso, ha subito tante modifiche nel corso della sua storia visto che in primo luogo lo si tramandava oralmente e che nelle sue prime stesure non aveva la punteggiatura...pensate anche in italiano a come può cambiare una frase se si cambia anche solo la posizione delle virgole) siano nate varie scuole giuridiche che hanno interpretato la Sharia dandole un'intensità diversa.

La validità dell'Islam, così come quella del Cristianesimo, sarà anche immutabile, ma è cambiato il peso che la società ha dato ad esso: fino a "soli" 60 anni fa in Italia si rischiava la scomunica per il divorzio, ora non gliene importa più una mazza a nessuno  . Allo stesso modo in futuro non dovrà essere l'Islam a cambiare, quanto più il peso che le persone danno ad esso all'interno delle proprie vite.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se le smentite sono tipo quelle di Vice c'è da ridere
> 
> Articolo che si intitola con "La verità sul video dei migranti", lasciando presagire che fossero solo invenzioni e falsità quelle dette nel video per concludersi con questa supercazzola che rasenta la perfezione
> 
> ...




Le smentite sono quelle dei presunti siti anti bufale, Paolo Attivissimo e co che, in verità, sono i primissimi diffusori di balle colossali. E non a caso collaborano con la Boldrini.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] L'interpretazione del Corano lascia il tempo che trova, nel dibattito teologico e filosofico. (Comunque sia i precetti più importanti sono condivisi.)
Quello che conta sono i fatti, le leggi che oggi esistono nei Paesi islamici, il comportamento dei musulmani.
Non mi importa niente se per il Corano l'alcol è Haram, se poi i musulmani si ubriacano. E non è che non sono musulmani nel momento in cui si ubriacano e quando tornano sobri ritornano musulmani.


----------



## Miro (15 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] *L'interpretazione del Corano lascia il tempo che trova, nel dibattito teologico e filosofico.* (Comunque sia i precetti più importanti sono condivisi.)
> Quello che conta sono i fatti, le leggi che oggi esistono nei Paesi islamici, il comportamento dei musulmani.
> Non mi importa niente se per il Corano l'alcol è Haram, se poi i musulmani si ubriacano. E non è che non sono musulmani nel momento in cui si ubriacano e quando tornano sobri ritornano musulmani.



!
Nel dibattito teologico e filosofico, così come SOPRATTUTTO nella giurisprudenza islamica (ma anche in una qualsiasi giurisprudenza occidentale), l'interpretazione del Corano è tutto, perchè rappresenta la fonte primaria del diritto canonico che in alcuni Paesi musulmani affianca o sovrasta il diritto civile, come se fosse una Costituzione; se l'interpretazione del Corano a livello teologico non contasse nulla, non avremmo avuto gli scismi che ha avuto l'Islam.
Torniamo al discorso di prima: nei Paesi a maggioranza musulmana l'Islam ha ancora una grossa rilevanza per le persone e le società in genere? Sì, e non lo si mette in dubbio; ma se vogliamo dare uno sguardo d'insieme vederemmo che ci sono alcuni Paesi in cui la Sharia è applicata "alla lettera" ed è l'unica o quasi fonte del diritto, e Paesi in cui l'Islam ha un peso più leggero e subordinato ad altri tipi di leggi. 
Il punto a cui vuoi arrivare qual è? dire che l'Islam è in sé cattivo? perchè se è così ti rimando a quel che ho scritto giorni fa, in cui dicevo che ogni religione, in generale, ha avuto i suoi periodi bui di integralismo e di applicazione spietata dei propri dogmi, e l'Islam in senso largo del termine non fa eccezione.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le smentite sono quelle dei presunti siti anti bufale, Paolo Attivissimo e co che, in verità, sono i primissimi diffusori di balle colossali. E non a caso collaborano con la Boldrini.



Tralasciando Paolo Attivissimo e affini, va detto che altri siti "anti-bufale" hanno approfondito la questione, confermando la veridicità dei concetti espressi.


----------



## Doctore (16 Marzo 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> !
> Nel dibattito teologico e filosofico, così come SOPRATTUTTO nella giurisprudenza islamica (ma anche in una qualsiasi giurisprudenza occidentale), l'interpretazione del Corano è tutto, perchè rappresenta la fonte primaria del diritto canonico che in alcuni Paesi musulmani affianca o sovrasta il diritto civile, come se fosse una Costituzione; se l'interpretazione del Corano a livello teologico non contasse nulla, non avremmo avuto gli scismi che ha avuto l'Islam.
> Torniamo al discorso di prima: nei Paesi a maggioranza musulmana l'Islam ha ancora una grossa rilevanza per le persone e le società in genere? Sì, e non lo si mette in dubbio; ma se vogliamo dare uno sguardo d'insieme vederemmo che ci sono alcuni Paesi in cui la Sharia è applicata "alla lettera" ed è l'unica o quasi fonte del diritto, e Paesi in cui l'Islam ha un peso più leggero e subordinato ad altri tipi di leggi.
> Il punto a cui vuoi arrivare qual è? dire che l'Islam è in sé cattivo? perchè se è così ti rimando a quel che ho scritto giorni fa, in cui dicevo che ogni religione, in generale, ha avuto i suoi periodi bui di integralismo e di applicazione spietata dei propri dogmi, e l'Islam in senso largo del termine non fa eccezione.



Guarda sono d accordo su tutto...ma il problema sull islam si riassume in poche parole senza girarci attorno...politica e religione vanno di pari passo e per me nel 2017 è in accettabile.


----------



## Miro (16 Marzo 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda sono d accordo su tutto...ma il problema sull islam si riassume in poche parole senza girarci attorno...politica e religione vanno di pari passo e per me nel 2017 è in accettabile.



Per noi occidentali è inaccettabile, ma semplicemente perchè siamo passati attraverso tutta quella serie di eventi come illuminismo, assolutismo che ci hanno portato alla mentalità di oggi.
Per loro non è ancora così, ma secondo me non ci vorrà molto affinchè essi si "modernizzino".


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Per noi occidentali è inaccettabile, ma semplicemente perchè siamo passati attraverso tutta quella serie di eventi come illuminismo, assolutismo che ci hanno portato alla mentalità di oggi.
> Per loro non è ancora così, ma secondo me non ci vorrà molto affinchè essi si "modernizzino".



Anche noi occidentali abbiamo un sacco di piaghe,la finanza che sta uccidendo l economia,l inquinamento che ci sta avvelenando(GW è un altro discorso in fase di dibattito) e tanti altri problemi...non siamo perfetti ma almeno siamo consapevoli dei nostri limiti e ne parliamo.
Tra i musulmani non vedo molti laici che combattono per una divisione tra stato e religione ed essendo nel 2017 con tutti i social/internet mi sembra paradossale...tra i vari dibattiti non ho mai sentito parlare un ''musulmano'' ateo.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2017)

Ma almeno siete mai stati in un paese arabo o no?

Ma credete seriamente che questa gente venga in Europa perché non hanno lavoro? O perché non hanno soldi?

La loro società è arretrata prima di tutto MENTALMENTE. Hanno una società in cui non se dai un appuntamenti, ti arrivano quando vogliono, gli uffici aprono e chiudono quando voglio. Gente che su 7 ore lavorative, ne lavorano si o no 2/3. Hanno una società che NON VUOLE lavorare, non vuole costruire il proprio paese. Preferiscono venire in Europa ed avere una stipendio maggiore anche se in una casa ci vivono 5/6 persone, in modo da avere tutto e velocemente. 

Parliamo della società occidentale? Siamo quello che siamo perché i lavoratori e bambini lavorano 15 ore al giorno in quelle fabbriche inglese, tedesche francesi a fine 1800. E' quello che ha creato una società moderna anche se allo stesso tempo una società materialista. Ma quella gente del 1800 non aveva scelta, non poteva emigrare perché le condizione sarebbero stato pressoché identiche.

Sono 50 anni che paghiamo tasse su tasse per migliore i lori paesi. In 50 anni non si sono praticamente evoluti. E non tiratemi fuori la storia delle colonie e sfruttamento.

Corea del Sud, Australia, Nuova Zelanda Singapore, Indonesia, Cina i paesi del Sud America.. tutte zone che si sono evolute negli ultimi 20 anni, grazie sopratutto al duro lavoro. 

Solo Africa ed i paesi arabi sono rimasti quello che sono. Ad eccezione di Oman e Emirati Arabit Uniti forse.


----------

